# The Best Tuna Salad Recipe Ever



## jar546

Oh, and the healthiest too.  Give it a try.


----------



## cda

That's Nuts!!


----------



## ICE

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## fatboy

You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.............sorry, someone had to say it.

The dish looks interesting, not I am not terribly fond of tuna either, I can eat it, but, would rather not.

Seriously, you are good on camera Jeff, I would look like a turd in a punch bowl, and sound like someone had a gun to my head.


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.............sorry, someone had to say it.
> 
> The dish looks interesting, not I am not terribly fond of tuna either, I can eat it, but, would rather not.
> 
> Seriously, you are good on camera Jeff, I would look like a turd in a punch bowl, and sound like someone had a gun to my head.



Tuna in a can don't look like tuna from the sea


----------



## rivers

I am not a big fan of tuna either but thanks for sharing the video anyway. It will be good to give it a try.


----------



## CityKin

Thanks for posting.  I'm gonna try this for sure.


----------



## Diannebrown

Good video. Thanks dear friend for sharing it.


----------



## Ammonite

Nice recipee, thanks! I like this one too http://www.marthastewart.com/338287/baby-spinach-salad-with-tuna , one of my favourite and is rather easy to make


----------



## sunpraiser88

WIll try making that later.


----------



## SilasKern

Delicious! I'll refer this to my wife. She's great at making salads as well.


----------



## edfence

Love it!


----------



## Rick18071

looks good. Wish I could eat nuts.


----------



## ADAguy

Spring for Spam if you dare, Aloha.


----------



## cda

Ok i have been eating the same tuna salad since 2016 !!!

I thought this was going to be a monthly recipe thing?


----------

